# Heavyweight Boxing



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Now Lennox Lewis is retired (an underrated boxer IMO) what is the future of the heavyweight division I wonder?

I grew up with Ali, Frazier, Foreman, Holmes, Norton, Spinks are we ever going to see the likes again?

Even Tyson, who for a short times stunned everyone with his demolition of the very mediocre opponents around at the time, would have struggled in their company.

When I look at the British "talent" Danny Williams (32), Audley "Fraudley" Harrison (34) and Matt Skelton (38?) .... it makes me hanker after Joe Bugner and even Richard Dunn (at lest Dunn had guts!)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Now Lennox Lewis is retired (an underrated boxer IMO) what is the future of the heavyweight division I wonder?
> 
> I grew up with Ali, Frazier, Foreman, Holmes, Norton, Spinks are we ever going to see the likes again?
> 
> ...










Williams would have murdered the last 2 you mentioned.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bugner did 12 rounds and 15 rounds in his two fights with Ali ..... do you think Williams could have done that?

I don't think so .....


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

JoT said:


> Bugner did 12 rounds and 15 rounds in his two fights with Ali ..... do you think Williams could have done that?
> 
> I don't think so .....
> 
> ...





> Even Tyson, who for a short times stunned everyone with his demolition of the very mediocre opponents around at the time, would have struggled in their company.


As much as Tyson is hated i have seen virtually all of his fights and in his day IMO he was the best of the best and that includes ALI.

As for heavyweight boxing. With the exit of the good but boring Klitschko i doubt this division has anything to shout about or will have anything to shout about for a few years. Welter and light Welter is where it's at.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

albini13 said:


> As much as Tyson is hated i have seen virtually all of his fights and in his day IMO he was the best of the best and that includes ALI.


Tyson was good. No doubt about that.

It's true that Norton caught Ali off guard, as did Cooper, but at peak Ali would have pasted Tyson.

Ali's boxing brain was in a different league to the others, although Holmes was his most formidable challenger.

Heard a very interesting interview with Larry Holmes recently


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Griff said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > As much as Tyson is hated i have seen virtually all of his fights and in his day IMO he was the best of the best and that includes ALI.Â
> ...


I would have to put my money on Tyson. What a fight it would make.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Clay comes out to meet Liston

And Liston starts to retreat

If Liston goes back any further

He'll end up in a ringside seat.

Clay swings with a left,

Clay swings with a right,

Look at young Cassius

Carry the fight.

Liston keeps backing

But there's not enough room

It's a matter of time.

There, Clay lowers the boom.

Now Clay swings with a right,

What a beautiful swing,

And the punch raises the bear,

Clear out of the ring.

Liston is still rising

And the ref wears a frown,

For he can't start counting,

Till Sonny comes down.

Now Liston disappears from view.

The crowd is getting frantic,

But our radar stations have picked him up.

He's somewhere over the Atlantic.

Who would have thought

When they came to the fight

That they'd witness the launching

Of a human satellite?

Yes, the crowd did not dream

When they laid down their money

That they would see

A total eclipse of the Sonny!

I am the greatest!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s a shame Ali suffered with such debilitating inferiority complex
















I do feel boxing is barbaric but I liked Ali, Henry & Bruno


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s a shame Ali suffered with such debilitating inferiority complex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's the key to my earlier question about boxing and it's downfall. people IMO do feel that boxing is "barbaric". Personally i can't see how two amazingly trained athletes practicing a sport which requires amazing skill to be barbaric. Controlled aggression is something which is rare in our society today. Boxing has had it's tragic casualties over the years but so has motor sport, horse racing etc etc etc.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I also don't think it is barbaric; those who do boxing know its risks. Some of the seedier side of professional boxing concerns me, along with the plethora of "world" titles ... however I still think boxing is the "noble art"; it not only requires great personal courage but also requires self-discipline and dedication.

Outside the heavyweight division there are some great boxers around today, however as a boxing fan since the early 1970's I don't think we will ever see the likes of the Ali - Frazier - Foreman - Norton and Hagler - Duran - Hearnes - Leonard eras again.

I have got a autographed photograph of Frazier somewhere


----------

